# Waldschädling Forst



## rayc (16. Juni 2011)

Was haltet ihr davon öffentlich hier im ODW-Lokalforum die Waldschäden die durch Aktivitäten des Forstes entstehen zu dokumentieren?

Insbesondere entstehen bei der Holzernte mit Harvester enorme Schäden.

Hier mal paar Beispiele:
Am Frankenstein:







Am Pfingstmontag (13.6.) direkt an der Fahrstrasse am Felsberg aufgenommen:





Mit Erstauen musste ich gestern Abend feststellen das frisch Bäume am Frankenstein gefällt wurden. 
Ich dachte Holzernte ist nur bis zum 1.4 erlaubt.


Ich finde es sehr traurig mit welcher Skrupellosigkeit der Forst mit unserer Natur umgeht. 

ray


----------



## Tigerlyli (16. Juni 2011)

Hallo ray,
oh ich kann dir viele Bilder geben und auch meine entsprechende Wut  
In "meinem" Wald bin ich seit ungefähr 15 Jahren unterwegs, zu Fuß, mit Pferd und seit neustem auch mit dem Bike. Ich liebe diesen Wald und er war für mich immer ein idealer Rückzugsort. 
Seit dem Winter sieht es dort allerdings aus, als wären Panzer durch gefahren, völlig ohne System (zumindest für mich) kreuz und quer. Und überall liegen Bäume rum, die seit Jahren nicht abgeholt wurden. Aber immer schön neue dazu schmeißen. Und dann darf man sich noch mit den Waldarbeitern rum ärgern..
Es sieht bei uns wirklich übel aus, von Naherholung kann da keine Rede mehr sein, geschweige denn der Stress für das Wild.
Und dann besprüht das Forstamt auch noch Bäume mit "Sie stehlen Holz!" und das an einer Stelle, wo wahllos vor einem Tisch mit Bänken Äste aufeinander geworfen wurden.
Mir hat eine Frau erzählt, dass Sie vor Jahren dazu einen Bericht im Echo geschrieben hat, leider ohne großen Erfolg. In einem Jagdkatalog hab ich neulich ein Buch zur ästhetischen Waldwirtschaft gesehen (finde es jetzt auf anhieb leider nicht bei Amazon), das müsste man jedem einzelnen in die Hand drücken.. Aber ob's was nützt?

Ich werde aufjedenfall mal Bilder machen.

Grüße
Tigerlyli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamikater (16. Juni 2011)

Hallo Ray,
ich kann dir nur voll und ganz zustimmen. Ich befürchte nur, dass du da argumentieren kannst wie du willst. Solange man -um 3 Stecken Holz zu "ernten" mindestens mit einem Radlader anrückt- wird sich daran nichts ändern. Aber wehe, du ziehst als Biker eine Spur...... Besonders abartig finde ich es, wenn das Holz, das offenbar nicht verwendet werden kann -meist sind es dünnere Äste- zu meterhohen Stapeln aufgetürmt wird, die dann monatelang liegen bleiben. Der Käfer läßt grüssen 

Was mich in diesem Zusammenhang auch ärgert, sind die Schilder, mit denen vor "Holzeinschlag" gewarnt wird. Hallo  In dem Moment, wo der Baum geschlagen wird, ist es ein lebendiger Baum und kein totes Holz


----------



## WildesRot (17. Juni 2011)

a


----------



## scylla (17. Juni 2011)

Die nachhaltige und pflegende Bewirtschaftung des Waldes ist durchau wichtig. Da stimme ich zu! Wir freuen uns doch alle, wenn "unser" Wald gesund ist und nicht nur aus käferbefallenen Monokulturen besteht 

Andererseits:
....wenn 2-3 augenscheinlich gesunde Bäume ohne erkennbaren Grund einfach nur darum gefällt werden, weil sie an einem Trail-Einstieg wuchsen, und dann dort zum Verrotten liegengelassen werden und weiterhin nur noch dem einen Zweck dienen den Bikern den Weg zu versperren und vielleicht nebenbei noch ein paar kleine Käfer-Brutstätten zu beherbergen, dann muss ich mich doch schon sehr wundern...
... wenn uns Bikern vorgeworfen wird, wir würden mit unseren breiten Stollenreifen die Umwelt zerstören und Erosion verursachen, und dann sehe ich mehrere Meter breite Harvester- oder Forwarder-Spuren die einfach geradeaus den Berg hoch führen wo noch nie ein Weg war, muss ich mich noch mehr wundern...
... wenn jetzt noch in großem Stil gesundes (kein käferbefallenes) Holz (Laubbäume, keine Fichtenmonokultur) geschlagen wird, obwohl doch eigentlich im Frühjahr/Sommer wegen dem Schutz der Tiere und Vögel dergleichen nicht mehr passieren sollte*, und gleichzeigtig den Bikern vorgeworfen wird, sie würden Wildtiere verschrecken, muss ich mich erst recht wundern...

Ich sehe also durchaus den Nutzen der Forstarbeiten. Auch ganz eigennützig, schließlich sind viele unserer Trails mal aus verfallenen Holzrückewegen entstanden. Allerdings sehe ich auch, dass hier wohl vielerorts der Profit über dem vielbeschworenen Umweltschutz zu stehen scheint. Das Ganze dann vor dem Hintergrund der immer wiederkehrenden Anfeindungen und Vorgehensweisen gegen uns Bikern mit dem vorgeschobenen Grund eben diesen vielbeschworenen Umweltschutzes macht es mir eben manchmal nicht Leicht, nur das Gute in unserem "Forst" zu sehen 

*PS: probier mal als privater Gartenbesitzer zur Brutzeit der Vögel nur einen mickrigen Baum zu fällen... wenn du Pech hast wirst du angezeigt!


----------



## Micro767 (17. Juni 2011)

WildesRot schrieb:


> Ihr drei seid drollig. Ich verstehe, dass ihr euch um *unsere Umwelt* Sorgen macht.
> Und das macht ihr doch, oder? Ihr sorgt euch doch nicht etwa nur um die Erhaltung eures Freizeitambientes, nicht wahr?
> Eure Beiträge lassen eine gewisse Enttäuschung über eine sich verändernde Umwelt erkennen.
> Aber Argumente für oder gegen etwas, habe ich die überlesen? Ihr habt doch keine vorgefaßte Meinung?
> ...



Ne da sag ich lieber nix dazu aber ne Frage hab ich dennoch ! 
Fährst Du überhaupt MTB ? Denn dann wüstest du .... ne ich ich lass es lieber


----------



## rayc (17. Juni 2011)

WildesRot, du wirst es nicht glauben ich war schonmal mit einem Förster unterwegs.
Auf dem Bike, und der ist kleinste zugewachsene Trails gefahren 

Er war selbst nicht begeistert über die Entwicklung.
Mir geht es nicht um Einzelpersonern sondern um das System.

Es geht hier auch um die Verlogenheit, wie Bikegegner mit Umweltschutz argumentieren aber dann selbst auf die schlimmste Weise die Sau raus lassen.

Das der Wald wirtschaftlich genutzt wird ist klar und geht in Ordnung.
Dagegen sagt keiner was, aber das WIE.

ray


----------



## 30lo (17. Juni 2011)

sry


----------



## pungschder (17. Juni 2011)

Im Forstamt Darmstadt wird anders gewirtschaftet als beim beim Nachbarn Seeheim (Förster Göbel), auch werden andere Firmen beschäftigt, wenn die eigenen Kräfte nicht ausreichen. Am Frankenstein gibt es auch Privatwald mit versch. Besitzern, von denen jeder anders arbeitet.
Die Erntezeit für Holz ist nicht identisch mit der für Brennholzgewinnung.
Und zum Schluß noch etwas Eigenkritik: Die illegalen Downhillstrecken Richtung Malchen sehen an manchen Tagen auch nicht besser aus!


----------



## WildesRot (18. Juni 2011)

a


----------



## Dddakk (19. Juni 2011)

..ich erlaube mir mal sinngemäß einen befreundeten Oberfortsamtsmann (oder so ähnlich) zu zitieren. Er ist selbst Biker, Reiter und Wanderer.

"...die Holzpreise sind zur Zeit sehr hoch, viele Kommunen beschäftigen aus Kostengründen Fälltrupps und Fällfirmen von weit her, oft aus Osteuropa. Diese legen auf Nachhaltigkeit keinen großen Wert. Sie werden rein nach Festmeter bezahlt. Die Förster sind natürlich verantwortlich für Sicherheit, Baumauswahl, Abtransport und Schadensvermeidung. Aber sie können nicht überall sein. Bei schlimmen Schäden, besonders wenn verbleibende Bäume, oder deren Wurzeln beschädigt wurden, kann man den Förster schon mal diplomatisch darauf ansprechen."


Ich selbst bemerke auch z.Zt. eine sehr starke Holzentnahme und absichtliches Sperren von Wegen und Pfaden.

Aber auch wir Biker, im Besonderen einige die Bauwerke anlegen, provozieren es ja gerade zu. Joint drehend mit Hacke und Spaten auf nem Anlieger sitzen und die RedBull-Dosen mit einbauend den gerade passierenden Förster (in Zivil) anpflaumen. Vor 2 Wochen selbst erlebt.

Egal, es gibt solche und solche und solche. Und vermummt ist man eben immer mutiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (20. Juni 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..ich erlaube mir mal sinngemäß einen befreundeten Oberfortsamtsmann (oder so ähnlich) zu zitieren. Er ist selbst Biker, Reiter und Wanderer.
> 
> "...die Holzpreise sind zur Zeit sehr hoch, viele Kommunen beschäftigen aus Kostengründen Fälltrupps und Fällfirmen von weit her, oft aus Osteuropa. Diese legen auf Nachhaltigkeit keinen großen Wert. Sie werden rein nach Festmeter bezahlt. Die Förster sind natürlich verantwortlich für Sicherheit, Baumauswahl, Abtransport und Schadensvermeidung. Aber sie können nicht überall sein. Bei schlimmen Schäden, besonders wenn verbleibende Bäume, oder deren Wurzeln beschädigt wurden, kann man den Förster schon mal diplomatisch darauf ansprechen."
> 
> ...



dann wird er sich ja freuen das wir uns daran störren.
Öffentliche Empörung kann seine Position nur stärken.



Dddakk schrieb:


> Aber auch wir Biker, im Besonderen einige die Bauwerke anlegen, provozieren es ja gerade zu. Joint drehend mit Hacke und Spaten auf nem Anlieger sitzen und die RedBull-Dosen mit einbauend den gerade passierenden Förster (in Zivil) anpflaumen. Vor 2 Wochen selbst erlebt.
> 
> Egal, es gibt solche und solche und solche. Und vermummt ist man eben immer mutiger.


Idioten 

ray


----------



## Micro767 (12. Juli 2011)

Am Selzerwasserhäuschen und auf nem Weg Richtung Seeheim Jugendheim


----------



## Hardtail94 (12. Juli 2011)

Bäume bringen Profit, wir Biker nicht - ist doch logisch


----------



## Micro767 (12. Juli 2011)

echt !


----------

